# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Lost or Stolen: Gibson F-5 Mandolin And June Acoustic Guitar Stol

## NewsFetcher

A lost or stolen instrument notice has been posted on the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds:

Ad #78822 posted 08/22/2014 - STOLEN INSTRUMENTS. Taken from an automobile accident on Hwy 187 near Dacusville, SC on Sunday night, August 17. A distressed Gibson F-5 mandolin in a black Calton case with a Mandolin Central brass tag on the case and a June custom acoustic guitar i ...

Those of you on social media please go to the ad in the Classifieds and share it out. More eyes that see these the better chance they have of being recovered.

See full ad desciption...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Good news. 

This mandolin has been located and retrieved. Thanks to Tony Williamson who remembered this posting and contacted us after someone he knew purchased it for $100 and promptly contacted him to see if it might be stolen. I was able to retrieve the original ad that was placed by a friend of the owner August, 2014. Once Tony had all the information he contacted the individual that placed the ad and they're in the process of getting the owner and his mandolin back together.

No word on the guitar but I anticipate its recovery in the future since there should now be a solid trail to the individual that delivered it to a pawn shop where it was located.

----------

Jackgaryk

----------


## Mandolin Central

This is a great example of good-hearted people taking time to do the right thing: much thanks to the friend who placed the forum post last year and the gentleman who found a great sounding old Gibson F-5 for a ridiculous low price and did the right thing by reporting it; with all the information in place, and with the added boost that the Mandolin Central case had a traceable serial number, we were able to work together to put the mandolin back in the hands of the rightful owner.  A stolen mandolin is such a violation! It is a very satisfying feeling to be able to join together and right this wrong.  And finally, we would like to send a BIG, BIG thank you to Scott and Mandolin Cafe, without whom we would never had been able to connect all the dots!

----------

chasray, 

Jackgaryk, 

Jonathan James, 

TNT, 

William Smith

----------


## AlanN

Terrific, all the way around!

----------


## Denny Gies

Mandolin Central said it all.  Great story with a nice outcome.

----------


## BrianWilliam

Nice job tony!

----------


## Randy Linam

To all those involved....WELL DONE! Having the instruments returned is a wonderful thing, but it is my prayer that no one was seriously injured in the MVC.

_<comment removed. not appropriate for this forum.>_

I am a Paramedic, and sadly this occurrence is nothing new to me. I worked an MVC that involved a death. Before we could reach the scene the deceased had his watch, ring and wallet stolen. I have also worked an MVC where my medical gear was stolen while I was attempting to extricate someone from their vehicle.

Sorry, I didn't mean to make this about me. It just chaps my a$$ whenever I think of the scumbags of the world taking advantage in situations such as this. Let's be happy this situation is ending on a cheerful note!

Randy

----------


## Jeff Mando

Randy--I'm a little slow, here, had to read all the replies about 10 times before I put it together--MVC, I'm guessing is motor vehicle crash?  A little confused, too.  You're saying while there is an accident being responded to by police, tow trucks, paramedics, etc., there are also people stopping by to loot?  Where are the police in this situation?  Did someone steal the stuff BEFORE the police and paramedics got there?  I still don't understand?  Glad they got it back.

Gotta love the guy buying the F-5 for $100 with the Calton case from the pawn shop!  Wonder what the pawn shop paid the crook for it?  $5 or $10 maybe?

----------


## Skip Kelley

Thats great news!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Randy--I'm a little slow, here, had to read all the replies about 10 times before I put it together--MVC, I'm guessing is motor vehicle crash?  A little confused, too.  You're saying while there is an accident being responded to by police, tow trucks, paramedics, etc., there are also people stopping by to loot?  Where are the police in this situation?  Did someone steal the stuff BEFORE the police and paramedics got there?  I still don't understand?  Glad they got it back.
> 
> Gotta love the guy buying the F-5 for $100 with the Calton case from the pawn shop!  Wonder what the pawn shop paid the crook for it?  $5 or $10 maybe?


Here's the text of the ad as placed:

-------------

Gibson F-5 Mandolin And June Acoustic Guitar Stolen In Sc

STOLEN INSTRUMENTS. Taken from an automobile accident on Hwy 187 near Dacusville, SC on Sunday night, August 17. A distressed Gibson F-5 mandolin in a black Calton case with a Mandolin Central brass tag on the case and a June custom acoustic guitar in a bright yellow fiberglass case. If you see them or find out who has them call 864-361-7376 or the Pickens (SC) County Sheriffs Department.

Thanks for any help locating these Instruments.

THIS IS NOT MINE! LISTING FOR A FRIEND!

-------------

----------


## Mandolin Central

In the early 90s, coming home from a gig on April 1, I was in the middle of a 20-plus car pile up on the bridge over the New River during a freak blizzard that came out of nowhere.  I was badly injured and in shock, and there was room for me in the first ambulance out. I refused to leave the scene without my instruments.  Finally, after much coaxing, two rescue workers pulled my Lloyd Loar and '37 Herringbone out of the wreckage and I headed to the hospital in an ambulance, mandolin and guitar beside me.  The Calton cases did their job and the instruments were intact, in fact, except for one of the A strings on Lloyd, they were still in tune. The local news reported finding me in the hospital bed, happily playing "A Closer Walk With Thee" on my F-5.

----------

Darryl Wolfe

----------


## Randy Linam

MVC = Motor Vehicle Collision

I work for a County EMS agency at a very rural station. The majority of the time the only response assistance we receive is from the County Sherriff's Dept. and Volunteer Fire Depts. They often have quite lengthy response times. Also, when you work in a rural location, an MVC can occur and it might be 30 mins to a hour before someone finds it and activates the 911 system.

I understand your questions, and I hope this answers them. 

Randy

----------

Jeff Mando

----------


## Jeff Mando

Thanks, Randy.  I guess I'm just amazed someone would stop by an accident scene and instead of helping, decide to steal somebody's stuff???  (and not even call 911?)  That thought would never have crossed my mind, to go "shopping" for instruments at an accident scene (and believe me, I've looked for instruments everywhere--music stores, pawn shops, yard sales, church sales, antique malls, eBay, craigslist, etc.)  Sounds creepy & strange to me, kinda like zombies or that weird movie Crash a few years ago with James Spader.

----------


## Randy Linam

> Thanks, Randy.  I guess I'm just amazed someone would stop by an accident scene and instead of helping, decide to steal somebody's stuff???  (and not even call 911?)  That thought would never have crossed my mind, to go "shopping" for instruments at an accident scene (and believe me, I've looked for instruments everywhere--music stores, pawn shops, yard sales, church sales, antique malls, eBay, craigslist, etc.)  Sounds creepy & strange to me, kinda like zombies or that weird movie Crash a few years ago with James Spader.


Jeff,

I am with you 100%! It is almost beyond belief. Until I began my career as a Paramedic I would never have imagined such things. I would feel much better if I were just making up a story to tell. Sadly, it is true. Yes, there are scum who slither around this world looking for opportunities to take advantage of others. Thankfully, there are many more good, honest people who only want to do the right thing. Let's praise God for that!

Randy

----------

